# Swiss Coffee Baseboards & Doors & White Eggshell Walls



## savatreatabvr (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm painting the doors, door trim and baseboards semi-gloss Swiss coffee and the walls white eggshell and the ceiling flat white. For some reason I'm thinking it should be the opposite. White semi-gloss doors, door trim and baseboards, the walls eggshell Swiss Coffee and the ceiling flat white. Which one is the most common?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Several companies make a swiss coffee color,some a bit more yellow than others but none of them very different from white straight out of the can.I have dunn edwards swiss coffee on my trim and s/w snowbound on my ceilings and you cant tell the difference. I would go with something darker on the walls for a real contrast.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Sep 22, 2013)

kmp said:


> Several companies make a swiss coffee color,some a bit more yellow than others but none of them very different from white straight out of the can.I have dunn edwards swiss coffee on my trim and s/w snowbound on my ceilings and you cant tell the difference. I would go with something darker on the walls for a real contrast.


Thanks for your reply. I'm using Glidden Speedwall (customers choice) and the Swiss Coffee is more yellow than GS white. It's definitely noticeable, the customer is okay with either way I'm just a bit of a perfectionist and want it to look correct.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Some folks like the trim a little darker than the walls. Its up to the ho. We just get used to trim being the lighter of 2 colors...
If it's painters choice, then paint the Trim whichever color covers better.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You might as well just pick one of those colors and do the whole thing. There wont be any contrast. Swiss coffee is barely even tinted. 

Maybe its just me, but I really dont like two different white colors side by side like that.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Woodco, Why go through all of the trouble cutting in when the outcome will be nearly monotone anyways?

I'm just not feeling the architectual intent of a slightly warmer look to the trim contrasted with whiter (lamp black) walls. If anything, I'd swap it like LPC suggested.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You might as well just pick one of those colors and do the whole thing. There wont be any contrast. Swiss coffee is barely even tinted.
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I really dont like two different white colors side by side like that.


One of them will look dirty.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

painting the trim a lighter color highlights the wall color, painting the trim darker highlights the trim color. Painting them both shades of white is stupid. You people should listen to the decorinas occasionally. You CAN actually learn something from the good ones.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Off subject here, but Im reminded of the MASSIVE ceiling we painted a long time ago. We were using Benjamin Moore, but he color was Kelly Moore's swiss coffee. We had a delivery in the middle of it, 20 more gallons or so, and I was spraying. After we had finished, we noticed the delivery we got was BM's swiss coffee. So, we had a gradual change of colors, which was not noticable or anything, but they had to do a ceiling patch in the middle of it. I spent two hours playing with paints and feathering it out to get it to blend.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> painting the trim a lighter color highlights the wall color, painting the trim darker highlights the trim color. Painting them both shades of white is stupid. You people should listen to the decorinas occasionally. You CAN actually learn something from the good ones.


Monotone interior design was, and still is, popular in the SF Bay Area. 
What you're not considering PAC, is that the sheens represent the contrast, not the color. So walls painted in flat look attractive with a higher sheen trim accent. Therefore, lighting reflection plays a more important roll than color spectrum.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

And even then, monotone with eggshell walls and semigloss trim has little contrast either.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodco said:


> And even then, monotone with eggshell walls and semigloss trim has little contrast either.


Other than a kitchen, bathroom, utility or laundry room, I would not recommend painting interior walls monotone with the same sheen.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Monotone interior design was, and still is, popular in the SF Bay Area.
> What you're not considering PAC, is that the sheens represent the contrast, not the color. So walls painted in flat look attractive with a higher sheen trim accent. Therefore, lighting reflection plays a more important roll than color spectrum.


Oh! So it's a pot smoking hippie thing! I get it now. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Oh! So it's a pot smoking hippie thing! I get it now. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Trying to have an intelligent conversation and right away, I'm a pinko commie hippy. You can keep your green and red walls.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Off subject here, but Im reminded of the MASSIVE ceiling we painted a long time ago. We were using Benjamin Moore, but he color was Kelly Moore's swiss coffee. We had a delivery in the middle of it, 20 more gallons or so, and I was spraying. After we had finished, we noticed the delivery we got was BM's swiss coffee. So, we had a gradual change of colors, which was not noticable or anything, but they had to do a ceiling patch in the middle of it. I spent two hours playing with paints and feathering it out to get it to blend.


Years ago Frazee paint actually had an interior packaged color that was different from the exterior package color with the same name and even number on it! Seems like every couple of weeks someone was matching exterior paint using the fan deck, which was actually the INTERIOR color! What a frickin' nightmare! AND i found out from an employee i had that had worked in Frazee's plant that they did that on purpose because their exterior paints had to be grayed off to get any hide from them. So we had to start asking whether a customer needed the interior or exterior color and it made US look stupid because "Frazee never asks me"! And of course it was the most common exterior stucco color in San Diego! (it was an off white color-don't remember the name.). They had two completely different "mission brown" colors as well. Same name, same color number. Different colors. One was a package PAINT color and one was a package SOLID STAIN color! Why? No idea.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PACman said:


> Years ago Frazee paint actually had an interior packaged color that was different from the exterior package color with the same name and even number on it! Seems like every couple of weeks someone was matching exterior paint using the fan deck, which was actually the INTERIOR color! What a frickin' nightmare! AND i found out from an employee i had that had worked in Frazee's plant that they did that on purpose because their exterior paints had to be grayed off to get any hide from them. So we had to start asking whether a customer needed the interior or exterior color and it made US look stupid because "Frazee never asks me"! And of course it was the most common exterior stucco color in San Diego! (it was an off white color-don't remember the name.). They had two completely different "mission brown" colors as well. Same name, same color number. Different colors. One was a package PAINT color and one was a package SOLID STAIN color! Why? No idea.


Must have taken a cue from SW with their "Pure White" thats actually tinted.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Must have taken a cue from SW with their "Pure White" thats actually tinted.


Stupidist name EVER.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## savatreatabvr (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, this thread got way out of hand. A simple question got some moronic replies. But anyways, I'm going with the Swiss Coffee semi-gloss for the doors, door trim and baseboards and white eggshell for the walls. If they don't like it they can pay me again to repaint.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, you're question was answered, in that it ISNT common to do two shades of white right next to each other. And while it did get off topic, no answer was moronic, so go do your thing. It wont look right. And while its only your job to apply the colors, you should have been able to talk them out of such a bad color decision. I would never let my client choose a bad color scheme like that. And if I did, I wouldnt come on here asking for justification.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

savatreatabvr said:


> Wow, this thread got way out of hand. A simple question got some moronic replies. But anyways, I'm going with the Swiss Coffee semi-gloss for the doors, door trim and baseboards and white eggshell for the walls. If they don't like it they can pay me again to repaint.


 
If you think THAT was out of hand, just wait, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't get it. I've done two shades of white on walls and trim many times. Looked fine. Today I'm finishing up a new construction job with simply white on walls and cloud white on trim and doors. Customer loves it, I'm getting paid. She's happy, I'm happy.

This is why I don't get into discussions regarding colours with customers. It's all subjective.

Apparently, the current trend coming out of Toronto and filtering down our way is to paint your whole condo/house, etc. white. Top to bottom. Doing lots of it with two shades of white, in fact more this year than in all the years I've been painting combined. Supposedly, it makes people comfortable and happy after a long day at work. I don't get it, but whatever.

Current job I'm working on is for a woman that's about to pop a baby out. Over the next few years, I'm sure there's gonna be crayon, spaggettios, and god knows what else all over those walls and it's gonna stick out like a sore thumb.

One horrible thing is that after approving the stained oak treads on the stairs leading up to the second floor, she decided she hated the fact there was some red in the grains. Yup, we ruined that beautiful wood and painted 'em cloud white. She loves it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't get it. I've done two shades of white on walls and trim many times. Looked fine. Today I'm finishing up a new construction job with simply white on walls and cloud white on trim and doors. Customer loves it, I'm getting paid. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> This is why I don't get into discussions regarding colours with customers. It's all subjective.
> 
> ...


My heart is breaking at the thought of those treads! Lol
I still think sw shoulda came up with a different name for that color. That post reminded me of the somewhat traumatic experience of the time that my boss figured out (after we painted the place)that "pure white" is the name of a color. We had already punched with a couple gallons of pure white (the base not the color) What a nightmare.lol
Anywho....yes, do whatever the ho wants. If she doesnt like it she can write another check!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't get it. I've done two shades of white on walls and trim many times. Looked fine. Today I'm finishing up a new construction job with simply white on walls and cloud white on trim and doors. Customer loves it, I'm getting paid. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> This is why I don't get into discussions regarding colours with customers. It's all subjective.
> 
> ...


But we all know how crazy those Toronto people are!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’m not a fan of white on white - too boring IMO. But it’ s not my house so...

What does start to bug me is when customers can’t decide on what they want. Doing a job right now which is a repaint of one I did last spring. Applied the first coat of the new color yesterday. Just got a text twenty minutes ago saying they aren’t sure they like it either. As far as I’m concerned, they are all ugly. A kitchen in dark forest green? Ugh... but to each their own.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It's unfortunate that again, another painting contractor disparages others for being morons simply because they provided a reply and opinion to a question they themselves posted on a public forum. I would hope this is not considered a best business and relationship building practice, but I'm doubtful.

To the OP, no one gave you an absolute, just an opinion. I suggest you preface your posts with DO NOT REPLY if you don't care to entertain other member's opinions.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I’m not a fan of white on white - too boring IMO. But it’ s not my house so...
> 
> What does start to bug me is when customers can’t decide on what they want. Doing a job right now which is a repaint of one I did last spring. Applied the first coat of the new color yesterday. Just got a text twenty minutes ago saying they aren’t sure they like it either. As far as I’m concerned, they are all ugly. A kitchen in dark forest green? Ugh... but to each their own.


As you know RH, if you're in this business long enough, you see the change in trends. 

Back in the eighties, gray or mouve interior walls with white trim and oak cabinets were very popular. Berber carpets were big also. The nineties tended to favor monotone white interiors with light hardwood flooring or laminate flooring throughout a home. The turn of the century inspired a more ecclectic look that allowed different colors throughout a home followed by the mid 2000's where dark walls with lighter trim was a popular theme. Of course, regions differ.

I have no idea what the trends are now since I've been out of residential painting for about seventeen years. I recently painted my own home interior in Antique white flat walls with matching semi gloss trim and have Douglas fir accents throughout the house.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> As you know RH, if you're in this business long enough, you see the change in trends.
> 
> Back in the eighties, gray or mouve interior walls with white trim and oak cabinets were very popular. Berber carpets were big also. The nineties tended to favor monotone white interiors with light hardwood flooring or laminate flooring throughout a home. The turn of the century inspired a more ecclectic look that allowed different colors throughout a home followed by the mid 2000's where dark walls with lighter trim was a popular theme. Of course, regions differ.
> 
> I have no idea what the trends are now since I've been out of residential painting for about seventeen years. I recently painted my own home interior in Antique white flat walls with matching semi gloss trim and have Douglas fir accents throughout the house.


We like to attend the Street of Dreams up in Portland every year to get a look at possible color “trends”. The last few years have had a majority of homes with predominantly white interiors - except in rooms set up for kids. In those, pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> We like to attend the Street of Dreams up in Portland every year to get a look at possible color “trends”.


I seem to remember you're a SW guy Dan, but have you seen BM's colour of the year for 2018? God I hope that doesn't become a trend. Caliente AF-290. "A vibrant, charismatic shade of red, _caliente_ is strong, radiant and full of energy."

Gonna be a tough year in 2018 convincing all the trendy folk that we absolutely have to use Aura if they think we may be able to get their jobs done in two coats.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember you're a SW guy Dan, but have you seen BM's colour of the year for 2018? God I hope that doesn't become a trend. Caliente AF-290. "A vibrant, charismatic shade of red, _caliente_ is strong, radiant and full of energy."
> 
> Gonna be a tough year in 2018 convincing all the trendy folk that we absolutely have to use Aura if they think we may be able to get their jobs done in two coats.


I thought he was a KM Miller guy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember you're a SW guy Dan, but have you seen BM's colour of the year for 2018? God I hope that doesn't become a trend. Caliente AF-290. "A vibrant, charismatic shade of red, _caliente_ is strong, radiant and full of energy."
> 
> Gonna be a tough year in 2018 convincing all the trendy folk that we absolutely have to use Aura if they think we may be able to get their jobs done in two coats.


Those reds, including Vermillion, practically have to be sprayed to cover. I'm not sure I'd even attempt a red without spraying.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I seem to remember you're a SW guy Dan, but have you seen BM's colour of the year for 2018? God I hope that doesn't become a trend. Caliente AF-290. "A vibrant, charismatic shade of red, _caliente_ is strong, radiant and full of energy."
> 
> Gonna be a tough year in 2018 convincing all the trendy folk that we absolutely have to use Aura if they think we may be able to get their jobs done in two coats.


I accidentally ordered too much 4X Aura so here's hoping :devil3: Prime it dark grey and Aura in reds will cover pretty well.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Those reds, including Vermillion, practically have to be sprayed to cover. I'm not sure I'd even attempt a red without spraying.


I hate red. Don't own a sprayer. Even with Aura, I hate red.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I accidentally ordered too much 4X Aura so here's hoping :devil3: Prime it dark grey and Aura in reds will cover pretty well.


Oh, I totally agree on the dark grey primer helping a lot. It's just convincing the customer the added cost of the labour for the coat of primer is necessary.

"I thought you said Aura is good paint?"

At that point, I've pretty much given up and tell them it is what it is and move on if they don't want me to continue. In a small town, you can't completely avoid the 'cost conscious consumer' but I'm not gonna waste all day trying to help them actualize their dreams on a budget.

One thing I did notice the other day is that one of the local hardware stores now carries Bullseye 123 in a premixed grey. Not sure how dark it is, but depending on the job it's something I'd consider giving a shot in the future. Never seen it before.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Oh, I totally agree on the dark grey primer helping a lot. It's just convincing the customer the added cost of the labour for the coat of primer is necessary.
> 
> "I thought you said Aura is good paint?"
> 
> ...


I just carry deep base primers, not in a premixed grey so not sure what the 123 is like out of the can. Most non-deep base primers like the grey 123 will have room for ~2oz of colorant if its not quite dark enough though.

At least for the diy HO its east to justify:
extra coat of $70 Aura
or
extra coat of $30 primer


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use Miller (who carries some KM) and SW depending...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Oh, I totally agree on the dark grey primer helping a lot. It's just convincing the customer the added cost of the labour for the coat of primer is necessary.
> 
> "I thought you said Aura is good paint?"
> 
> ...


Its about time they caught up with us...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

